# Help me better my electrical self :)



## metalcap (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi im currently an elevator helper in NYC (non union) but the company is going local 3 in a month. I want to take classes and better myself in the electrical field. doesn anyone know what I should take? I live in the bronx and my local college is mercy college https://www.mercy.edu/

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Local 3 should send you to school.. be a wiz in math and that will always come in handy.. so they tell me.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

metalcap said:


> Hi im currently an elevator helper in NYC (non union) but the company is going local 3 in a month. I want to take classes and better myself in the electrical field. doesn anyone know what I should take? I live in the bronx and my local college is mercy college https://www.mercy.edu/
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated


Make sure you have a code book and read it as much as you can..Also other Electrical books motor controls .. grounding..

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Dude elevator tech make way more than electricians what are you doing.


----------



## metalcap (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont want to become an electrician i want to better myself with wiring and circuits


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

metalcap said:


> (I dont want to become an electrician) i want to better myself with wiring and circuits


 :001_huh:


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Your a smart man


----------



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

failelectric said:


> Dude elevator tech make way more than electricians what are you doing.


I'm not sure but I believe the A- rated journeyman hourly rate is more than the elevator tech.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

If school is offered by your company take it. Take it upon yourself to learn on your own as much as you can (reading books). Maybe take a couple classes at a local community college. Being an electrician means constantly learning something new everyday.


----------



## metalcap (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe elevator Hellers in local 3 start at 28-29 and mechanics start at 32 and go up to $40. I'm currently non union making $38 hr as a helper in a prevailing wage site but the company is going local 3 soon so we will be losing prevailing wage


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

metalcap said:


> I believe elevator Hellers in local 3 start at 28-29 and mechanics start at 32 and go up to $40. I'm currently non union making $38 hr as a helper in a prevailing wage site but the company is going local 3 soon so we will be losing prevailing wage



NO!!! You're gaining prevailing wage. You'll only lose some of the rate while you go through your apprenticeship, then you'll make the PW rate the rest of your career no matter where you work.

You gotta look at the big picture.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> NO!!! You're gaining prevailing wage. You'll only lose some of the rate while you go through your apprenticeship, then you'll make the PW rate the rest of your career no matter where you work.
> 
> You gotta look at the big picture.


And that added money they get in their pockets as benefits will actually go where it belongs. I know plenty of electricians that work prevailing wage jobs, with poor or no health insurance and no retirement. All that cash went to other things.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> And that added money they get in their pockets as benefits will actually go where it belongs. I know plenty of electricians that work prevailing wage jobs, with poor or no health insurance and no retirement. All that cash went to other things.


Yup. I worked with a very talented electrician who was organized from a large PW shop and he always cracked jokes about taking a "pay cut" when he came to the local.

I asked how much he had in his pension and what type of H&W he had before coming over. He just stared at me and said, "nothing I use to get the whole thing in the check":blink:

Awesome electrician but wasn't blessed with common sense.


----------

